# 10 character problem firefox 3.6.10



## paroh (Oct 2, 2010)

This is the video of 10 character problem firefox 3.6.10. on first go there is problem but on second go it will work so there is some bug still there.


----------



## stevenfrank38 (Mar 19, 2011)

Well I am using their latest version 3.6.15 and  I am not getting any problem ....


----------



## devgujar (Mar 21, 2011)

Where is the link for VDO ?


----------



## paroh (Mar 21, 2011)

The problem is all ready solved and the video is removed


----------

